# Late night coral Porn!



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Courtesy of coralpedia...

I'm looking at zoas... what's your fav?!

I sooo love this Armageddon.. reminds of the eye from Lord of the Ring..










and the yummy CREAMSICLES!!!










And fizzylizzies










I said I'd pick three, but I must add emerald fire in here:









Totally orgasmic colours!
so where can I get some of this sh!t in the GTA?!!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Honestly, you may not find these corals exactly, but you need to check out;

Mad Jelly Coral
Frag Cave
and 
Frag Box

All have zoo's. Quite often, they have the named, and desired zoo's.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

mmmm creasicles


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Taken from cell phone, just a few that I have.









Utter chaos









Neon Rainbow









Rasta









Electric Oompa Loompa









Pink Zipper









God of War









Space Invader









Sunny Delight









Helm's Deep









Nuclear Green/Purple Death


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Oooo love the spidery tentacles of utter chaos... is that like nuclear green & purple death after a collision? nice speeding incident.


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Ya the Nuclear Green took on a purple center after glueing the frags together. That pic was half a year ago and they're a bit more purple today.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn Jay you have quite the collection of zoos..... Iam pretty madjelly! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

And that's just the tip on the iceberg...

Gotta catch 'em all, right?

When I get my new camera I'll really make ya drool


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Jay, can you post a pic of your nuclear green as they are now with teh purple center? I wanna see. We wanna see.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Jay you gotta bring me some zoos! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

This is from a couple months ago, but it looks very close to this today. With a new friend, Cpt. America


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Giant neon cloves...










WAT a pair!









Orange Majesty Rhodactis









And... for the encore...
the orange fire shroom!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Woah, those are awesome looking zoo's. Just wondering if the names given are actually the names of the species, or made up names from the owners? lol


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah aren't they? You are welcome to post awesome photos of any corals you've seen. That's why it's a coral "porn" thread LMAO. These aren't scientific names. But they are "trade" names. So these corals have been sold commercially, likely cultured, and have been around in US or Canada. Just google to find them! Let me know if you're going to make a bulk order coz I'd prolly want to get in on a group buy!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

This is an awesome shot of a red hornet


----------

